# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Ley de Deuda Agraria benficiará a 3 mil, de los 5 mil afectados.

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ayudas al pequeño agricultor.  _El pasado 14 de abril una treintena de dirigentes agrícolas se reunieron con representes del Ministerio de Agricultura para viabilizar el programa de deuda agraria. Al día siguiente, el Congreso aprobó una ley que otorga mayores competencias a los gobiernos Regionales para impulsar las cadenas productivas del sector agro._   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* Hace menos de una semana se daban los primeros pasos para viabilizar la ejecución del Programa de Reestructuración de la Deuda Agraria (PREDA-Ley Nº 29264) por medio del Decreto de Urgencia 009-2010 que beneficiará a unos 3 mil agricultores de los aproximadamente 5 mil afectados.  *PREDA* 
La ley PREDA permitirá solucionar los problemas de unos 3 mil agricultores afectados por deudas a consecuencia de eventos como el Fenómeno el Niño, aunque, como reconoce el congresista, Franklin Sánchez, actual miembro y ex presidente de la Comisión Agraria de Congreso de la República los afectados pueden llegar a 5 mil. 
Franklin Sánchez, uno de los principales promotores de esta ley, calificó de positiva la reunión del pasado miércoles (14 de abril) con más de 30 dirigentes de varias regiones del país para alcanzar acuerdos sobre el reparto de los montos. La ley PREDA alcanzará, únicamente, las deudas contraídas cuyo monto no exceda los S/. 45 mil. 
Mediante el Decreto de Urgencia 009-2010 se dispone que el Banco Agropecuario (Agrobanco) venda en el mercado secundario de valores los Bonos de Reactivación del Programa de Rescate Financiero Agropecuario-RFA, y que los recursos que se obtengan de esa transacción sean utilizados -por dicha entidad bancaria- en la compra de la cartera morosa de los agricultores en la Banca Privada, Cajas Municipales, Cajas Rurales y Entidades de Desarrollo de la Pequeña y Microempresa (EDPYME). 
Según el Ministerio de Agricultura (MINAG) respaldados por información de la Superintendencia de Banca y Seguros (SBS) al 31 de diciembre de 2007, son 3,543 los agricultores que tienen deudas vencidas, que alcanzan los S/. 24,9 millones y 1,404 los agricultores que se encuentran en situación de cobranza judicial, con S/. 33 millones de deuda. En total, existe un universo de 4,947 deudores, con una deuda total de S/. 58 millones.  *Ley de Reconversión Productiva Agropecuaria* 
Un día después de la viabilización del PREDA, el último 15 de abril, el Congreso de la República continuó generando noticias relevantes para el sector. La Comisión Agraria del Congreso aprobó la Ley de Reconversión Productiva Agropecuaria que pretende el cambio voluntario de los productos agropecuarios tradicionales al uso de sistemas tecnológicos eficientes para la promoción de cadenas productivas. 
Son buenas noticias para el pequeño productor, que por una parte podrá recibir bonos por valor de S/. 45 mil y por otra reclamar una mejora de las condiciones agrarias a gobiernos locales y regionales, aseguró el parlamentario Franklin Sánchez. 
Según el congresista de la bancada aprista, la Ley aprobada por el Congreso ofrecerá una norma que permitirá al Estado invertir más en el agro y realizar proyectos que den valor agregado a la transformación primaria. Con esta norma los gobiernos Regionales y Locales podrán invertir en proyectos importantes para mejorar las condiciones de la agricultura en sus respectivos ámbitos, aclaró. 
De esta forma, los gobiernos Locales y Regionales podrán incluir estos proyectos en sus presupuestos, los cuales se financiarán empleando los recursos que perciben por concepto de canon, regalías y otras transferencias, teniendo en cuenta las leyes que los regulan.Temas similares: Artículo: Poder Ejecutivo tiene plazo de 15 días para revisar autógrafa de ley para canje de bonos de la deuda agraria En setiembre Minag definirá si extiende seguro agrario a productores que sean afectados por El Niño En setiembre Minag definirá si extiende seguro agrario a productores que sean afectados por El Niño MEF asegura que no hay deuda alguna respecto de Bonos de la Deuda Agraria Condonación de deuda agraria generaría desequilibrio financiero al Estado, advierte MEF

----------

